# Practice will improve your form



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

oh my goodness, i wonder if she wants to try out my two person stand?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

You would need a 3 person stand for those


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

she has perfect form. but i would deffinetly help her practice!


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey! where'd you get a picture of my wife Bobm!

uh.. yeah right.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

BUOING


----------

